# Kicker Solo baric 10s from around 1995



## AuggieDoggie (Aug 25, 2017)

I have a pair of these and I know that the recommended sealed enclosure size is .66 cu ft, my question is...is there a snowballs chance in hell they can be used IB? 

I'm just trying to keep weight down on this install as the car will also be used for track days. I'd prefer to not go the route of having a removable box and just have the install be fairly bare bones but give me sound that can be heard over the wind noise of open windows.

Thanks,
Auggie


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wouldn't do those in IB. Go get Baltic Birch and it will save weight. .66ft^3 (x2) shouldn't be all that big and heavy and those subs aren't very heavy.


----------



## AuggieDoggie (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks Niebur3 for the idea, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Not unless you want to challenge Beelzebub himself to a snowball fight across The River Styx

Those are incredible woofers but the specs for the enclosures are non-negotiable. Small sealed is the only way they will work. They would most likely destroy themself run IB. You must use 3/4" MDF too. Half inch isn't dense enough. The boxes must be built like a proverbial brick ****-house to really get proper output. 

However, if you follow Kicker's guidelines; you will be rewarded with a sonic accuracy & wallop that will blow your mind! Best car subwoofer ever produced in my honest opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's a quick screen shot from the owner's manual to back up my claim just in case you want a second opinion:









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Niebur3 said:


> I wouldn't do those in IB. Go get Baltic Birch and it will save weight. .66ft^3 (x2) shouldn't be all that big and heavy and those subs aren't very heavy.


I didn't see this post yesterday or I would have commented on it. I really don't think using a lighter material would be a good idea with these particular woofers. The manufacturer actually suggests using a heavier, thicker material than normal when building an enclosure for these. 

Unfortunately, that might mean having to pull the enclosure out on track days, but IMHO to use such an amazing driver-- sacrifices must be made. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

HardCoreDore said:


> I didn't see this post yesterday or I would have commented on it. I really don't think using a lighter material would be a good idea with these particular woofers. The manufacturer actually suggests using a heavier, thicker material than normal when building an enclosure for these.
> 
> Unfortunately, that might mean having to pull the enclosure out on track days, but IMHO to use such an amazing driver-- sacrifices must be made.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This is marketing BS. As long as he used 3/4", he will be good. Also, Baltic Birch, while lighter, is stronger than MDF, so its a win/win.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

So did you get your boxes built yet? Curious of your system's progress? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2rgrbn (Sep 4, 2017)

HardCoreDore said:


> Not unless you want to challenge Beelzebub himself to a snowball fight across The River Styx
> 
> Those are incredible woofers but the specs for the enclosures are non-negotiable. Small sealed is the only way they will work. They would most likely destroy themself run IB. You must use 3/4" MDF too. Half inch isn't dense enough. The boxes must be built like a proverbial brick ****-house to really get proper output.
> 
> ...


What he said is my experience as well..... the early "Solo Baric" speakers sales point was the small enclosure, allowing more subs, I have ran several sets and in my experience they are among the best subs I've encountered (the old round grey subs), I walled 4 -15" L7 solo barics (new square subs) and they performed well only in huge ported boxes. Old round Solo Barics = (sealed to manufacturers specs) New square Solo barics (large ported enclosures) that has been my experience.


----------



## AuggieDoggie (Aug 25, 2017)

HardCoreDore I haven't started building yet. I'm an analyst by trade (read the word anal is in that job name) and as such I tend to design things on paper several times before I start cutting anything.

I also had a friend drop off an older V1 IDQ 12 so I'm going to build two boxes and see which works better for the M3. Depending on what happens with these subs my F150 might get a bass bump too. 

I confirmed that my 6.5s are way to large for the stock location too so it's time to order some 5.25s as the air space in the kicks is very limited. Good news on that is I can make some awesome sounding garage speakers with 4 Vifa WJ17s.

Auggie


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

AuggieDoggie said:


> HardCoreDore I haven't started building yet. I'm an analyst by trade (read the word anal is in that job name) and as such I tend to design things on paper several times before I start cutting anything.
> 
> I also had a friend drop off an older V1 IDQ 12 so I'm going to build two boxes and see which works better for the M3. Depending on what happens with these subs my F150 might get a bass bump too.
> 
> ...


F150? and 6.5s are too large? what year f150? I'm fitting 8 inch JL's in my stock location with some customization.


----------



## AuggieDoggie (Aug 25, 2017)

Timelessr1 no the 6.5s are to big for the kickpanels in the 1995 M3. I was figuring once I opened the door cards on the 2015 F-150 I could fit an 8"

Auggie


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Not to go off topic, but back in the day, I had one of those grey cone 8" Solo Baric subs as well as the same vintage 8" Rockford Punch sub. In my particular vehicle and setup, the Punch actually performed better, went deeper and played louder. Both were great little subs though. 

Alright, sorry... Just went down memory lane for a minute there.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

As for on topic, I don't think that the extra weight of a single 10" Solo Baric and associated enclosure is going to hinder the performance of your M3 much, if at all. If you build it low and flat and put it in the spare tire well (keeping center of gravity low), you should be fine.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

SQ_Blaze said:


> Not to go off topic, but back in the day, I had one of those grey cone 8" Solo Baric subs as well as the same vintage 8" Rockford Punch sub. In my particular vehicle and setup, the Punch actually performed better, went deeper and played louder. Both were great little subs though.
> 
> Alright, sorry... Just went down memory lane for a minute there.


With the same amplification, your probably right. The old Solos weren't especially sensitive & required quite a bit of power to move them. They were finicky too with regards to enclosure design in that the specs recommended by the manufacturer had to be followed to a "T", or you would end up with some pretty wonky response from them. I'm not saying that's what happened in your case, but I did see several people struggle to make them sound right in poorly built/too big/too small/leaky enclosures... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm going to bet that the IDQ V1 will sound "better" in your M3. Why? Because the cones on the Solo's are heavier and more ridged. They had to have a stiffer suspension to allow use in such small enclosures. That's why they gave away some sensitivity as compared to other subs. 
Don't misunderstand me, I love old school Solo's. Heck, I still have a pair of the 1st gen. S-10 (gold label) Solobarics that I used waaaaay back in the day. It's just that I think the IDQ's are a step ahead. That's why I run a pair of IDQ 10's in my daily driver instead of the Solo's.


----------



## AuggieDoggie (Aug 25, 2017)

PPI_GUY I'm thinking I want to use my Solos in my 2015 F150 under the back seat. I think part of my problem previously with my Solos was I wasn't drvinig them with quite enough power in the small enclosure I had put them in. I'm looking at getting a nice monoblock amp to run them in my truck.

My build is going slow with life getting in the way. Kids sports and youth leadership meetings. As soon as I have something other than 2 pieces of MDF cut I'll post some pics.

Auggie


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

AuggieDoggie said:


> PPI_GUY I'm thinking I want to use my Solos in my 2015 F150 under the back seat. I think part of my problem previously with my Solos was I wasn't drvinig them with quite enough power in the small enclosure I had put them in. I'm looking at getting a nice monoblock amp to run them in my truck.
> 
> My build is going slow with life getting in the way. Kids sports and youth leadership meetings. As soon as I have something other than 2 pieces of MDF cut I'll post some pics.
> 
> Auggie


Definitely worth a try. Seems the number '450 watts' sticks in my head as maximum acceptable power on the Solo 10's I have. You will want to double check that number when you decide on an amp.


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

I always liked how those subs were designed with intent for a specific enclosure. Though I know some that used those Solo's in ported but with only half the rated wattage.

Nowadays it seems most every sub is universal for both ported or sealed and a wide range of recommended sizes.


----------

